# Request for julia



## DONNA

hi Julia I wondered if next time you cut Buzz or one of the others you could video it so we can all see how you achieve the cut ( I know you did one before but that was for a longer coat),I'd be interested to know which size clippers etc you use.
I'm sure it would help to show my groomer and also for people who want to do there own grooming thanks Donnax


----------



## Jukee Doodles

DONNA said:


> hi Julia I wondered if next time you cut Buzz or one of the others you could video it so we can all see how you achieve the cut ( I know you did one before but that was for a longer coat),I'd be interested to know which size clippers etc you use.
> I'm sure it would help to show my groomer and also for people who want to do there own grooming thanks Donnax


OK Donna, I'll give it a whirl. J x


----------



## Guest

donna its not about which clipper blade you use , but regular grooming so they do not get knotted up ( then you have to use a 7f clipper blade to get rid of all knotts infact it usually comes down to a complete strip , i find the american cocker spaniel trim suits cockapoos and plenty of human hair conditioner i hope you dont mind me adding this to your post have fun xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Hi Donna

Until I get round to doing a video, this a an explanation of how I Teddy Bear trimmed Buzz last time.

J x




> Hi Karen
> 
> No not fluffed up.
> 
> Day 1 - I washed him and de-matted him whilst wet with Tropiclean conditioners on using a Mars coat king and les pooches gold (I think green is best but I don't have one of those yet.) Rinsed him off and then took him for a walk to air dry him.
> 
> Day 2 - With a totally dry Buzz I started with an area where the full long coat had broken off and left a patch of wavy coat that was perfect length (for me) about 3 to 4cm long. If I hadn't had that patch I would have started from the paws and worked upwards. LESS IS MORE if you are choosing to keep this softer more natural look like I have with Buzz here. I gently eased out the longer hairs with my fingers and trimmed them back with curved poodle scissors with 7" long blades (yes they're big), to the same length as the thicker curlier undercoat. The trick is not to cut into the thicker undercoat just take off all the longer or straggly hairs. If you fluff the coat up and choose to go shorter and cut into the undercoat then you will need to seriously be good at dog sculpting. (As a groomer to get a perfect result shorter I would have used clippers and a blocking blade, which I would only suggest the most experienced groomers use as it will cut anything in it's path, including skin, ears etc. )
> 
> Day 3 - Once the coat has settled a bit you will find the odd straggly hairs will appear from nowhere. So step back and take a look then trim just enough to make it neat.
> 
> Others might like a more severe poodley trim but for me this keeps some movement in the coat and retains the Cockapoo look. J x


----------



## DONNA

romeo said:


> donna its not about which clipper blade you use , but regular grooming so they do not get knotted up ( then you have to use a 7f clipper blade to get rid of all knotts infact it usually comes down to a complete strip , i find the american cocker spaniel trim suits cockapoos and plenty of human hair conditioner i hope you dont mind me adding this to your post have fun xx


Do you have any pictures of cockapoos that you have trimmed like this thanks


----------



## Guest

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

when i was taught to groom dogs it was always said NEVER brush a wet dog as you break the coat off as it is like elastic when wet ALWAYS dry groom before you wash the dog taking great care to get every knot out , i would be very happy to show you how to do it in person if you want to come and visit us for a day or so in the new year oh and remember loads of conditioner janice x


----------



## Sezra

This is where I am confused as I have read to ALWAYS brush through and remove matts before washing but Julia reccomends brushing when wet. I have tried both and the only thing I wouldn't reccomend is leaving my daughter to do thr brushing!


----------



## DONNA

romeo said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> when i was taught to groom dogs it was always said NEVER brush a wet dog as you break the coat off as it is like elastic when wet ALWAYS dry groom before you wash the dog taking great care to get every knot out , i would be very happy to show you how to do it in person if you want to come and visit us for a day or so in the new year oh and remember loads of conditioner janice x


Thanks for the invite but im not going to groom him myself just wanted something to show the groomer.

Buddys coat will def look like Buzz's as his coat is going to be more like ringletts .
Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Guest

all cockapoo coats will fall in to some form of ringlet if left to dry naturally , if you blow dry the curl is blown out.

janice x


----------



## Guest

Sezra said:


> This is where I am confused as I have read to ALWAYS brush through and remove matts before washing but Julia reccomends brushing when wet. I have tried both and the only thing I wouldn't reccomend is leaving my daughter to do thr brushing!


sarah all well taught proffesional groomers dont brush a wet coat ,so draw your own conclusions janice x


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Janice don't start another fight. There is no law against different people doing things in different ways. Relax it's Christmas.

J xx


----------



## Guest

Jukee Doodles said:


> Janice don't start another fight. There is no law against different people doing things in different ways. Relax it's Christmas.
> 
> J xx


i have no intention of fighting with you just stating a few facts my word you are defensive the real you ! relax its christmas peace love and goodwill xx


----------



## DONNA

romeo said:


> all cockapoo coats will fall in to some form of ringlet if left to dry naturally , if you blow dry the curl is blown out i think buzzs coat looks unkempt and quite scruffy , i would not be at all happy if my dog came back from the groomers looking like that , but each to there own janice x


Why did you feel you had to post this remark?? Im quite upset you must think that about my puppy also as his hair is similar ,i really dont feel there was any need to say anything??


----------



## Guest

well its the truth im sorry if i upset you but you need to be shown the right way of grooming and the wrong way , its me expressing my point of view instead of trying to bluff people ,and i think your buddy looks gorgeous i would love to get my hands on him


----------



## DONNA

Hey i dont mind hearing about different grooming ideas,i dont think you should call another persons dog just because you dont like the look of him,it comes across as mean.
Buddy says sorry but no thanks dx


----------



## kendal

well that tuse laste less than an hour. 

come on people do i need to lock this thread too. 

lots of socalld profetonal groomers in my aria dont seem to even bother atempting the brush the coat they just clip it all off. 

personaly brushing a dry coat makes it static which hides mats, with a wet coat the mats stick out like a soar thumb so its easier to get to them. 

i so far have been taught by two different groomers and both groomed a dog in different ways. 

its like with cooking you dont always falow the resapi to the letter, you add and take away, or change ther order you do things because it gets the result you as an individual like. 

their is no reason to insult somone just because its not the way you like it done. 

i find myself in the minoraty of doodle owners, i love the puffed out blowdried look of a cockapoo when they are freshly groomed. others like the get them back to their curly state as quick as posible. 

this is the joy of DIY grooming once you know how to work the coat you play about till you get what you like. 

now please no more insults.


----------



## DONNA

Sarah I started this thread for advice on grooming your mum gave me some advice also which was nice of her but there was no need for the snid remark that followed ,i would never in a million years come on this forum and say what she said about another persons pet who is part of their family and loved just as much as their own children,i just thought there was no need for it .
Thanks for the link i will take a look.
Merry christmas dx


----------



## gemma27

romeo said:


> all cockapoo coats will fall in to some form of ringlet if left to dry naturally , if you blow dry the curl is blown out i think buzzs coat looks unkempt and quite scruffy , i would not be at all happy if my dog came back from the groomers looking like that , but each to there own janice x


We are complete novices when it come to grooming having only had reasonably short coated dogs in the past. We have had a few mats in Nell's coat but we have dealt with them fine using the method that Julia has advised.

We were recently very fortunate to have the services of a groomer with over 20 years experience, we were very pleased with outcome and the groomer remarked how good Nell's Coat was. 

As to Buzz, I have met him on several occasions and was surprised just how good condition and matt free his coat was. It should be commended for a dog's coat to be able to be kept so natural while still in great condition.

It was also extremely useful to see a well kept full coat prior to purchasing our dog so we could see exactly what we were potentially taking on. 

I hope to keep Nell's coat as natural as I can but I suspect that I will be calling for the professional groomer every few months.


----------



## Mogdog

romeo said:


> all cockapoo coats will fall in to some form of ringlet if left to dry naturally , if you blow dry the curl is blown out i think buzzs coat looks unkempt and quite scruffy , i would not be at all happy if my dog came back from the groomers looking like that , but each to there own janice x





romeo said:


> sarah all well taught proffesional groomers dont brush a wet coat ,so draw your own conclusions janice x


I was reading this thread with interest but found these two comments from Janice a bit tactless (after the Xmas truce thread as well). I know you like to be blunt and to the point and that is your way, I'm sure you didn't mean to upset or cause offense, but sometimes it would be good to re-read (to see how others may take it) before pressing "submit reply". 

Both ways of grooming are obviously good and get great results on your lovely dogs. I like the variety of styles and the fact that we all have different preferences.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Guest

donna im so sorry i am a nice lady maybe a bit long in the tooth and set in my ways , black is black and white is white so im sorry i offended you was not my intention and i do love your buddy ...
kendal so sorry no more didnt mean it the way it sounded ! but i am a perfectionist when it comes to grooming as sarah said we had best puppy in irish water spaniels at crufts all trimmed up by me i was so proud ..i just like the right info to be passed on to new people ....going to have a whisky and soda now janice xxxx merry xmas


----------



## DONNA

Thanks for apology you didnt offend me or Buddy i was just trying to stick up for Buzz who's coat i adore and who i think looks gorgeous just like all our cockapoo's on here .Enjoy the drink ,all is forgotten now dx


----------



## Sezra

I just wanted to say that I am sorry my question seemed to cause this . It was a genuine question as I am trying to look after Daisy's coat myself and have read different advice. I am interested in learning about all views and techniques as I am a complete an utter novice but am open minded and want to learn. I never meant to cause a dispute. x


----------



## DONNA

Sarah the small disagrement was not anything to do with different methods of grooming ,it was about the comment on Buzz.
Im open to all grooming info thanks dx


----------



## sharplesfamily

romeo said:


> i have no intention of fighting with you just stating a few facts my word you are defensive the real you ! relax its christmas peace love and goodwill xx


Come on Janice. We know you have deliberately tried to start (another) confrontation. If that picture had been of anyone other than Julia's dog, would you have made such an offensive comment? Having seen a picture of Buzz at 6 months and comparing him to Luna at 6 months, they are so similar so I know she will look like him at some point and I am very proud and pleased to say that.

When, on a hijacked thread, you posted a picture of your pink car, did anyone say anything negative (even if they thought it)? No, because that would be unfair as you love it. If you see a less than pretty child, do you tell their parents that the kid is ugly? No. However, if Julia posts a picture of her lovely dog, you have to launch in. You've never met Buzz so feel willing to make a snap judgement based on a picture.

Everyone knows that if Julia had said that coal is black, you would have to post a comment that in your experience white coal is a lot better and that anyone who likes black coal is obviously wrong. I'm not sure of the reason why you really have such a problem there but it is ruining the site for all of us.

On the grooming, everyone has their own views but to state that someone should NEVER groom a dry coat seems to be contrary to a number of other posts (and instructions on products such as Tropiclean's D-Mat) so your post should probably have been prefixed with "In my opinion" rather than just as a "fact"

I know that purely by raising this, I may get some abuse from 


romeo said:


> me too and all my gang


but it needed saying.

Dave


----------



## DONNA

Kendal where have all the posts gone?? There were some links etc on there I wanted ,don't understand why they've been taken off everything was sorted??


----------



## Sezra

Julia, I hadn't realised that was Buzz in the photo until Donna mentioned his teddy bear cut . He looks quite different and you can see his roan markings a lot clearer. Handsome either way but out of interest what made you decide to change his coat? Do you have a preference for the longer coat on him or the teddy cut?


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Sezra said:


> Julia, I hadn't realised that was Buzz in the photo until Donna mentioned his teddy bear cut . He looks quite different and you can see his roan markings a lot clearer. Handsome either way but out of interest what made you decide to change his coat? Do you have a preference for the longer coat on him or the teddy cut?


I have been experimenting with the Cockapoo coat over the last couple of years. As a groomer I too had been trained to dry brush a coat completely before even washing a dog. My first Cockapoo was Marley and he had a much more 'poodly' coat that after a year old matted easily and he didn't have much longer coat and that I could strip out really easily with my fingers. As you know I love the natural coats and as Buzz's coat has a much stronger silkier hair shaft I decided to play around with other techniques of grooming that I have learned along the way, like the d-matting with conditioners on, which is not a traditional way of grooming but was introduced to me by Tropiclean. Buzz is now 20 months old and looked very glamorous with his full coat but when people come to see us some would have liked to see a clipped Cockapoo 'in the fur'. So initially I thought that Buzz had drawn the short straw as he was the one I decided to trim. Now it's done I really like it, the colour is different as he doesn't have the white tips but the roaning is really interesting at the base too and the texture feels soft and silky.


----------



## Sezra

Jukee Doodles said:


> I have been experimenting with the Cockapoo coat over the last couple of years. As a groomer I too had been trained to dry brush a coat completely before even washing a dog. My first Cockapoo was Marley and he had a much more 'poodly' coat that after a year old matted easily and he didn't have much longer coat and that I could strip out really easily with my fingers. As you know I love the natural coats and as Buzz's coat has a much stronger silkier hair shaft I decided to play around with other techniques of grooming that I have learned along the way, like the d-matting with conditioners on, which is not a traditional way of grooming but was introduced to me by Tropiclean. Buzz is now 20 months old and looked very glamorous with his full coat but when people come to see us some would have liked to see a clipped Cockapoo 'in the fur'. So initially I thought that Buzz had drawn the short straw as he was the one I decided to trim. Now it's done I really like it, the colour is different as he doesn't have the white tips but the roaning is really interesting at the base too and the texture feels soft and silky.


Thank you, I just wondered as like you say, I knew you liked the longer coats. He still looks very smart.  Have you kept Yum-Yum long still? I teeter between getting Daisy cut and keeping her long. Part of me would love to see what she looks like trimmed shorter but I worry about the result and also love the long coat. Maybe the winter weather will be the deciding factor! 

How did they cope with their full coats in the summer? Daisy was shorter haired but still got very hot?


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Sezra said:


> Thank you, I just wondered as like you say, I knew you liked the longer coats. He still looks very smart.  Have you kept Yum-Yum long still? I teeter between getting Daisy cut and keeping her long. Part of me would love to see what she looks like trimmed shorter but I worry about the result and also love the long coat. Maybe the winter weather will be the deciding factor!
> 
> How did they cope with their full coats in the summer? Daisy was shorter haired but still got very hot?


Yes Yum-Yum is still has a full length coat  They were fine in the summer because I clipped very short a tramline off their tummies in a belly clip. It goes on the inside of their thighs on the back legs, then right the way from their groin to between their from legs and is about 10cm wide. Taking the hair off the belly keeps them cool in summer and is much more practical to clean in winter.


----------



## Mogdog

Jukee Doodles said:


>


I love Buzz like trimmed like this ... gorgeous! :love-eyes:

Sue x


----------

